# Whats story with frank dux?



## jkd friend (Feb 5, 2007)

you know I watched that movie bloodsport and at the end never really paid any mind his many accomplishments but now I like astonished by what I read at the end of that movie. I just want to know was any of that he did real or is he just some type of fake?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

It would depend on who you asked, Frank believes everything other say he is a fraud, and some say the just do not give a damm. Like me.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> It would depend on who you asked, Frank believes everything other say he is a fraud, and some say the just do not give a damm. Like me.


I'm in the same camp with Terry.  Could not, if I tried really hard, care one whit less than I do right now.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 5, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> It would depend on who you asked, Frank believes everything other say he is a fraud, and some say the just do not give a damm. Like me.


 

My attitude exactly


----------



## matt.m (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, you know what?  In the Marines every tough guy was a champ at something.  Strongest, fastest, blah, blah, blah.....whatever.  This guy, well I don't care either.

Neat movie, other than that it is just like Ninja Turtles to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with all the previous posters, it really makes no difference to me at all.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 5, 2007)

Come on guys, he has a question.  Let's try to answer it.

Most believe his is a fraud.  He can't back any claims he has made and is considered a laughing stock in the martial arts community.  You can read a very small article here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Dux
That article covers the bare basics about Dux.  

Here is another:  http://bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15731
Start about halfway down and it talks about Dux' claims and how he can't back them.

AoG


----------



## almost a ghost (Feb 5, 2007)

If you do a quick google search for Frank Dux you'll find some sites about him being a fraud and what not.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 5, 2007)

What I have been able to find everything points to him as being a fraud.  But Bloodsport was a good movie.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 5, 2007)

AllI know about Frank Dux is from what I've seen in Bloodsport. If he's anything like Jean-Claude in that movie, all I can say is, he's not very tall.:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Feb 5, 2007)

Unless you are going to train with him, who cares who he is or whether he is a liar.  Just like the countless other tools in this world portraying themselves as something they are not.  I heard somewhere the kumite from bloodsport was actually some tournament in the late 70's or early 80's in Hawaii that Benny the Jet won not Frank Dux.  I don't really know or care though

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Feb 5, 2007)

Bloodsport was a good film though.  One of my fav b-grade 80's ma flicks

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Feb 6, 2007)

here is another link...http://www.duxryu.8m.com/


----------



## zDom (Feb 6, 2007)

thetruth said:


> Bloodsport was a good film though.  One of my fav b-grade 80's ma flicks
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:



And which martial art films do you classify as "A-grade"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2007)

For what its worth

Questioning the Story:
http://www.chasingthefrog.com/reelfaces/bloodsport.php

http://www.answers.com/topic/frank-dux


----------



## Drac (Feb 6, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I heard somewhere the kumite from bloodsport was actually some tournament in the late 70's or early 80's in HawaiiSam:asian:


 
I heard from a karateka that it was held in New York...A Google search for Dux-Ryu brings up some good sites and info...


----------



## thetruth (Feb 7, 2007)

zDom said:


> And which martial art films do you classify as "A-grade"?



Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon would be A grade.  The Karate Kid would be A grade.  Anything from golan globus rates somewhere between b and f grade.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 7, 2007)

thetruth said:


> The Karate Kid would be A grade.


Are we talking A grade, as in government cheese?


----------



## thetruth (Feb 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Are we talking A grade, as in government cheese?



Come on Pat Morita was nominated for an oscar for his portrayal.  Regardless of anything it was well enough acted.  (I actually have no idea what you are talking about govt cheese)

CHeers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 8, 2007)

thetruth said:


> Unless you are going to train with him, who cares who he is or whether he is a liar.



I have to disagree.

Frauds such as Dux and "Ashida Kim" not only rip individuals off, they tend to write stuff about martial arts and it history that are totally false. And their stuff, because it is not bound by the need to be accurate, is more interesting and more widely known.

So the damage to the knowledge of not just ninjutsu history, but martial arts as a whole, has been severely damaged by people like Dux. We had a member of Dux's group here and he did his best to make Dux look good no matter how he destroyed the truth. If he had been allowed to go on without confrontation a lot more people would be facing stupid questions and false ideas about the martial arts. One person on one talk site can't do that much damage, but it all adds up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Frauds such as Dux and "Ashida Kim" not only rip individuals off, they tend to write stuff about martial arts and it history that are totally false. And their stuff, because it is not bound by the need to be accurate, is more interesting and more widely known.
> 
> So the damage to the knowledge of not just ninjutsu history, but martial arts as a whole, has been severely damaged by people like Dux. We had a member of Dux's group here and he did his best to make Dux look good no matter how he destroyed the truth. If he had been allowed to go on without confrontation a lot more people would be facing stupid questions and false ideas about the martial arts. One person on one talk site can't do that much damage, but it all adds up.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2007)

thetruth said:


> (I actually have no idea what you are talking about govt cheese)


Cheese, as in the movie was cheesy, lame, sappy. Maybe not as bad as my least favorite movie of all time, A Christmas Story, but right up there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Cheese, as in the movie was cheesy, lame, sappy. Maybe not as bad as my least favorite movie of all time, A Christmas Story, but right up there.



Kreth Prefers Quality Martial Arts Films such as:






As far as Dux is concerned I tend to agree that these guys Dupe the unwary AND give the world a false view of our art...

Can you imagine if it had been a different art getting exploited thruout the 80's... We would have Massive Mutant MMA Marmosets or Hopping Mutant Kempo Kangaroos or  Power Rangers Aikido Force... But c'mon, everyone knows now that a ninja is a Guy with a Bazillion and a half weapons, in black pjs who can dodge bullets... and its sad because the whole art gets looked down on as a joke because of that ******** stereotype...  Just Look at the image I posted above...


----------



## bydand (Feb 8, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Just Look at the image I posted above...




Haven't looked away yet.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 8, 2007)

When Bloodsport came out I asked dad about the validity of the Dux character.  He said, "Watch it for entertainment only."  "Pay no attention other than that."  He went on to say that the Ninja get a bad rap.......their best rep is the comic books and TMNT.  

Geez, that is too bad for them.

As far as this guy  being a fraud, well that sucks......I mean they are in every art but he just doesn't go away.  I knew a ton of guys that have said they had a military career that was incredible and built a business off of it.  

It is just sad really.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 8, 2007)

Frank Dux, Ashida Kim.. the frauds are all alike. Here is another famed Ninja Grandmaster back in the 80`s: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB24YmGkFBk&mode=related&search=

Hmm.. ain`t those needles chineese weapons? Never mind.. since they are flashy the Ninjas must have used them right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Frank Dux, Ashida Kim.. the frauds are all alike. Here is another famed Ninja Grandmaster back in the 80`s: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB24YmGkFBk&mode=related&search=
> 
> Hmm.. ain`t those needles chineese weapons? Never mind.. since they are flashy the Ninjas must have used them right?


 
I betting he was probably a Chinese Ninja or a Pirate Ninja


----------



## shrek (Feb 10, 2007)

I have HUGE issues with american ninjutsu that I won't even get into on here...but most of them remind me of failed monkey-style kung fu practicioners...you know, the kind that were kicked out of the school for acting like morons.  American ninjitsu just makes me twinge...and hearken back to old tv shows like "The Master" and ancient chinese martial arts films with ninjas dressed in red, yellow, white, & blue outfits.

I read the Dux website and after a few paragraphs I was thinking...there's a LOT of BS on here.  He looks to be a proficcient martial artist and that should be enough to start one's own school...but the horn-honking & glory boasting would drive most normal people away in a hurry.   Kind of reminded me of Stephen Hayes back in the 80's...


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 25, 2007)

How would you guys rate one of my Drive-In favorites: Billy Jack....


----------



## thetruth (Feb 26, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Frauds such as Dux and "Ashida Kim" not only rip individuals off, they tend to write stuff about martial arts and it history that are totally false. And their stuff, because it is not bound by the need to be accurate, is more interesting and more widely known.
> 
> So the damage to the knowledge of not just ninjutsu history, but martial arts as a whole, has been severely damaged by people like Dux. We had a member of Dux's group here and he did his best to make Dux look good no matter how he destroyed the truth. If he had been allowed to go on without confrontation a lot more people would be facing stupid questions and false ideas about the martial arts. One person on one talk site can't do that much damage, but it all adds up.



Fair call.   I just find it like beating a dead horse.  It does relieve a little stress but generally is a pointless exercise.   I admit is is fun to laugh at these guys but unless someone is willing to hunt these people down and put there money where their mouths are to shut them down it will all just continue to be talk and nothing more.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

